Ask HN: What's an app/service that doesn't exist that you're willing to pay for? - karimdag
======
byoung2
I'm not sure if you can trust the answer to this question. Some people will
say they'd pay for something, but when it comes down to pulling out a credit
card, the story changes.

------
Huhty
I see you're trying to get us to do your homework for you :P

